# Tank mates for Single Female Convict in a 37



## Ortho123 (Jan 16, 2008)

I am considering moving the male from my breeding pair of convicts and putting in some other tank mates with the female in a 37. Are tiger barbs an option? This was suggested to me by an LFS employee so who knows?

Any other tank mates for the female in the 37 would be appreciated.

Would taking out the male cause some harm to the female? There are quite a bit of fry.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I have never tried barbs with cichlids but I have been told that they like to nip at fins. For this reason I think a lot of people don't like to keep them with cichlids.

I quick question, what are the dimentions of the 37? Just asking because it might help others give suggestions.

As far as this causing harm to your female I would say, IMO, no. She may continue to lay eggs though after you take out the male. If so expect her to still be protective over them. But once she sees that they will not be viable eggs she will eat them.

Not sure if this helped much so I'm hoping others will give their opinions as well.


----------



## Ortho123 (Jan 16, 2008)

The 37 has the same length as a 29 gallon or 20 long: 30 1/4 (reviewing for myself) Thanks.

Looking at the pair who knows... a lot of fry! I guess my concern is just letting nature take its course...


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

A school of tiger barbs or giant danios would work great.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

You could try another female con as well. She would need to be close in size, but two females often works.


----------



## Ortho123 (Jan 16, 2008)

Would the barbs work in the 37 with a single male?


----------

